# do 4-pin female XLR to 1/4" stereo adapters not exist?



## TigzStudio

Hey there,

 I can only find these : (which arent 4-pin)
Neutrik - NA3FP - Audio, Video Connectors - Connectors - Allied Electronics


----------



## JamesL

They're not uncommon.. but because 4-pin XLR's aren't a industry standard for headphone use, most of these are made by DIY'ers. You could ask around and ask someone to make one for you, or build one yourself. 

 You probably want a cable adapter (~2-5 inches) instead of a one-piece adapter, since those things are practically levers and put a lot of stress on the jacks.


----------



## TigzStudio

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## castigar

I plan on making such a thing myself, as I ordered stuff to balance my AKG K702 with 4-pin XLR. I plan on making that adapter for SE use as well. I'll probably post a thread w/ pics of how that turns out. The parts come in later next week, so it'll be a while before I can get started. I might be interested in making one for you if mine turns out well.


----------



## Eggroll

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TigzStudio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you very much for the reply! 

 If anyone does custom cables PM me if you see this!! willing to work out something with you. Thanks!_

 

Try contacting Craig @ Whiplash Audio or PM Qusp (Jeremy) on this forum. You can't go wrong with either one of their cables!


----------



## Mr Do

4-Pin XLR to 1/4 Adapter [4xlr2trs] - $30.00 : ZX Amateur Cables


----------



## krmathis

Of course they do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 The configuration is not all that common, since the 4-pin XLR is only used on a small number of headphones, but there sure are such adapter cables out there.

APureSound - 4pin XLR To 1/4in V3 Adapter Cable


----------



## alvin sawdust

moon audio also make these adaptors as i recall.


----------



## TigzStudio

Appreciate the links and info guys thanks so much!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TigzStudio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Appreciate the links and info guys thanks so much!

 The one from zombie-x.com looks good to me...._

 

That adaptor is a great price,wish i had knowledge of them when i was looking for the very same adaptor a couple of months back.


----------



## nlhk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TigzStudio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey there,

 I am kinda a noob when it comes to XLR plugs, basically I am getting my headphones modified with a single 4-pin XLR plug to work with my Audio-gd ROC and am looking for some kind of adapter so I can use it with my other amps as well....

 I can only find these : (which arent 4-pin)
Neutrik - NA3FP - Audio, Video Connectors - Connectors - Allied Electronics

 help! I have searched the internets up and down!_

 

Adapter without cable:
DHC no-compromise super-short adapter - $100.00 : Double Helix Cables, Custom OCC Copper Cables for every audio system...


----------



## TigzStudio

Anyone able to find 4-pin XLR's besides this one:

Neutrik - NC4MX - Audio, Video Connectors - Connectors - Allied Electronics

 seems to be the only one out there....


----------



## Currawong

Usually when your headphones are modified, the end of the cable is cut off a few inches from the plug, so the end can be made into an adaptor. Then all that's needed is a plug set.


----------



## castigar

I know this is a bit old-ish, but I just finished my own DIY version of this adaptor. Works great, and paid only ~$8 for materials from Redco Audio. Also, I used the black version of the Neutrik 4-pin XLR the OP found on Allied Electronics. I don't know about other brands of XLR connectors that have a 4-pin version, but Redco stocks a few of the Neutrik ones.


----------



## Zombie_X

OP, did you ever find the adapter? I've got a spare one here if you need it.


----------



## TigzStudio

Once I get my Manufaktur Beyers in the mail next week I am going to reterminate it as I dont really want my cans opened up. Then I can hopefully enjoy the music after all this waiting!!!!

 I gotta tell you though, even with my Sony MDR 7506 SE'd in the Audio GD roc it sounds decent.... cant wait to hear balanced 600 ohm.


----------



## Zombie_X

You'll love them man! They are far better balanced! The bass becomes tighter and the transients are also improved. Imaging also jumps up!! Need to know more??

 Me and you almost have the same set-up, well the amp and headphone part is the same. But trust me you will love them even more! They do improve a great deal and I encourage all people to balance their headphones!


----------



## john57

Most of the links here are broken I was able to order one on Amazon.
  
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2QJOJA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## coinmaster

Wait, does using an adapter make the cable balanced?


----------



## Steve Eddy

coinmaster said:


> Wait, does using an adapter make the cable balanced?




Depending on the cable's construction, the cable's already "balanced" and it just a matter of termination. 

se


----------



## coinmaster

So if I bought an adapter for my HD800 cable I can save myself the trouble of buying a $200 4pin xlr cable?


----------



## Steve Eddy

coinmaster said:


> So if I bought an adapter for my HD800 cable I can save myself the trouble of buying a $200 4pin xlr cable?




No. While you can take a "balanced" cable with a 4-pin XLR and use and adapter for plugging into a 1/4" unbalanced TRS, you can't go the other way around. With the grounds tied together in the 1/4" plug, you end up shorting the output of one of the left channel amps into the output of one of the right channel amps. 

se


----------



## money4me247

steve eddy said:


> No. While you can take a "balanced" cable with a 4-pin XLR and use and adapter for plugging into a 1/4" unbalanced TRS, you can't go the other way around. With the grounds tied together in the 1/4" plug, you end up shorting the output of one of the left channel amps into the output of one of the right channel amps.
> 
> se


 
@Steve Eddy, how about audeze headphones that come with a 1/4 TRS to XLR adapter? I think their 1/4" jack is already balanced.


----------



## Steve Eddy

money4me247 said:


> @Steve Eddy
> , how about audeze headphones that come with a 1/4 TRS to XLR adapter? I think their 1/4" jack is already balanced.




I don't see how the 1/4" Jack could be "balanced" since it only has three contacts for both channels. To do "balanced" for two channels you'd need four contacts.

se


----------



## money4me247

steve eddy said:


> I don't see how the 1/4" Jack could be "balanced" since it only has three contacts for both channels. To do "balanced" for two channels you'd need four contacts.
> 
> se


 
 The audeze 1/4 jack only has two black contacts. audeze includes a 1/4 to XLR adapter with their headphones, so I am assuming that you can just add that adapter on to their current cable and use the headphones with a balanced amplifier. any idea if that is reasonable? thanks


----------



## Steve Eddy

money4me247 said:


> The audeze 1/4 jack only has two black contacts. audeze includes a 1/4 to XLR adapter with their headphones, so I am assuming that you can just add that adapter on to their current cable and use the headphones with a balanced amplifier. any idea if that is reasonable? thanks




The black bits aren't contacts, they're insulators that separate the three contacts.

You can't use a cable that has been terminated with a 1/4" plug and use an adapter to connect to a balanced adapter. As far as I'm aware, the adapter that Audeze provides is for balanced cables so you can use the cable with an unbalanced amplifier.

se


----------



## money4me247

steve eddy said:


> The black bits aren't contacts, they're insulators that separate the three contacts.
> 
> You can't use a cable that has been terminated with a 1/4" plug and use an adapter to connect to a balanced adapter. As far as I'm aware, the adapter that Audeze provides is for balanced cables so you can use the cable with an unbalanced amplifier.
> 
> se




ahh kk. thanks for the info!


----------



## Steve Eddy

money4me247 said:


> ahh kk. thanks for the info!




No problem! Sorry if it wasn't what you were hoping for.

se


----------



## tuxbass

john57 said:


> Most of the links here are broken I was able to order one on Amazon.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2QJOJA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 
 I know this is an old thread.
 But I would like to confirm that I can use a balanced cable terminated in 4-pin XLR male to an unbalanced headphone amp with TRS headphone jack, Correct ?
  
 Granted I wouldn't get the benefits of the balanced cable.


----------



## john57

tuxbass said:


> I know this is an old thread.
> But I would like to confirm that I can use a balanced cable terminated in 4-pin XLR male to an unbalanced headphone amp with TRS headphone jack, Correct ?
> 
> Granted I wouldn't get the benefits of the balanced cable.


 
 Headphones balanced cable ends in XLR female and can use the pigtail adapter to convert back to single ended for the headphone amp. You will not lose all the benefits of the balanced cable.


----------

